# Comment récupérer des mails stocké dans Gmail vers @icloud.com ?



## Anegatak (17 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,
Histoires d'être bien clair j'expose la situation :
J'ai plusieurs appareils Apple et deux adresse Gmail (1 perso et 1 fourre tout)
Depuis presque 1 an j'ai des gros soucis avec la réception de mes mails dans l'application native d'apple sur IOS, apparement Gmail bloque la connexion soit disant parce que l'application utilisée ne respecte pas les règles de sécurité..
Je serais prêt à y croire si le problème était systématique (ce n'est pas le cas) et si lorsque Gmail bloquait sur mon iPhone je ne recevais pas le mail d'avertissement de bloquage sur mon iPad sur le même OS (donc même version de Mail iOS)
Suite à ça la seule réponse de Google étant "utilisez notre belle application Gmail", ce n'est pas une réponse et je ne vais pas multiplier les applications de mail parce que Google à décidé de faire chier Apple (je n'ai pas que des adresses Gmail)

Donc voila la question :
Comment je peux récupérer plus de 8ans de mail stockés dans des dossiers sur mon Gmail et les rapatrier sur mon adresse @icloud.com pour faire disparaitre mon adresse Gmail par la suite

Je précise que je ne veux pas faire se rediriger mes mails mais bien récupéré des mails déjà reçu afin de ne pas les perdre (cela concerne des centaines de mail, je ne peux pas me les tranférer un par un)

Merci par avance de vos réponses


----------



## Yaya31832 (17 Mai 2016)

Les futures réponses m'intéressent car j'en ai aussi marre de Gmail.


----------



## city1 (17 Mai 2016)

En cherchant un peu sur ce forum, voilà ce que l'on trouve, si ça peut vous aider  https://productforums.google.com/forum/?hl=fr#!category-topic/gmail-fr/comment-faire/ed2buhaVC44


----------



## Anegatak (17 Mai 2016)

city1 a dit:


> En cherchant un peu sur ce forum, voilà ce que l'on trouve, si ça peut vous aider  https://productforums.google.com/forum/?hl=fr#!category-topic/gmail-fr/comment-faire/ed2buhaVC44



Oui je l'avais déjà trouvé, mais la manip consiste à ce que l'application mail bascule les mail reçu dans la boite icloud, sinon les autre logiciel sont pour yohoo ou ne fonctionne plus et le Eric31 est pro Androïd et ne fait rien pour aider il crache sur iCloud en essayant de dénigrer les produits Apple, j'ai posté la même question qu'ici sur le forum Gmail


----------

